

Data to Booty extension - quickgiant
https://github.com/quickgiant/data-to-booty/

======
byoung2
_Chrome extension that replaces occurrences of 'big booty' with 'big booty'_

Shouldn't that first 'big booty' be 'big data'? Also, what is the reason for
doing 4 regex replaces with different case? Why not just do one case
insensitive replace?

